# Commercial Spring clean-up question(s)



## JMS (Nov 7, 2009)

I am getting into some commercial accounts that require spring clean-up of all debris from plowing and salting. Besides a good hand held power sweeper for the grass and sidewalks, what is the most economical way to clean the road and parking areas?

I am running large tractor loaders, is there a place that rents sweepers that will fit on the loader?

This cost has to be built into the cost of the contract, so I don't want to find my self getting screwed in the end.

Thanks for any help.

John


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Many places here offer sweepers to mount on skidsteers, do your tractors have a universal mount plate like a skid steer? Is my idea of what you run accurate or do you mean large front end loaders? If so United Rentals can likely hook you up, I think they have Canadian locations........Here we never use stone dust or sand, so our clean up is very light, it's ussually more like a topsoil and seed where the plow skipped up over the curb to tear up a little turf, or resetting a block or two in a curb. Sometimes it's a little heavier............


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

You can typically get some lot sweeping done, by a local sub, fairly cheap. Maybe easier once you consider renting the skid sweeper, and paying someone to operate it, delivery, etc...


----------



## JMS (Nov 7, 2009)

The tractors are JD 6430's, I'm not sure if the loader has a hook up like the skidsteer, I don't think they do, I believe that is an add on attachment. As for subbing it out, that might be a good idea, I will have to look at the cost of that.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah I'd call around for subs. I think you'll be surprised how cheap they'll do it for, rather than having to buy equipment. At least for now...........................


----------



## JMS (Nov 7, 2009)

anyone from the Ottawa area know a good contact to call for a sweeping sub


----------

